# Basement window security with a alarm system



## adamant (Jul 24, 2013)

I have foil on my basememt windows and would like to switch over to the bar type. Is it hard to hook up? I was planning on using the existing wire! And what are those bars called? 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

By bars, do you mean those 2" or so long devices? If so, one half is a magnet. The other a magnetic switch.

The foil basically acts like a conductive wire. If someone breaks the window, it breaks the foil and opens the ckt.

Chances are....your system will work with both. The foil has a DC voltage flowing through it. Low enough in voltage and current to never hurt anyone. 

The magnetic switches should work the same.


----------



## adamant (Jul 24, 2013)

The foil is damaged.. the bars are white and go the width of the window

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Pictures?


----------

